

Penny Arcade on Gamergate: “they’ve broken your banner, you helped them do it” - polemic
http://www.penny-arcade.com/news/post/2014/10/15/star-gourds

======
deleted_account
Context: [http://www.kotaku.com.au/2014/10/another-woman-in-gaming-
fle...](http://www.kotaku.com.au/2014/10/another-woman-in-gaming-flees-home-
following-death-threats/)

------
Goladus
> “they’ve broken your banner, you helped them do it”

Heh, no, _you_ helped them do it. Are helping them do it, by continuing to
perpetuate links without any evidence.

~~~
davidgerard
rational story, bro.

